
TypeScript: O que são tipos genéricos? - luizfilipezs
https://blogdolipe.com.br/typescript-o-que-sao-tipos-genericos-ckcmg1scs004umfs1hk8sh3nq
======
gus_massa
This looks on topic, but this forum is in English. Content in other languages
is usually ignored of flagged, unless it is very good and there is no
equivalent information in English. Do you have a translated post in English?
It may get more traction here.

